# Another MOVING to KL Thread ;)



## ruby_tuesday (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello There!!!

I'm a Mum of a 4yr old little girl. We're currently based in the UK and will relocate to KL, Malaysia Mont Kiara area in July 2013.
My husband is currently based/working in KL and we will visit in August 12 to take a look around etc.

I'm hoping to find employment as a Teacher for 2013 and I have extensive experience with Early years children as a Carer.

Just wondering if there's anyone else out there with/without a similar age child that knows any good child friendly hangouts and could give us some basic advice, help and tips. And maybe we could meet up at some point in August when we visit?! 


Would love to hear from you. 

Many thanks


----------



## oliversdownunder (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi there, I belong to a group called MANZA (Malaysia Australia NZ Association), a great group to meet fellow expats etc although not everyone who is a member is from these countries. Every monday we meet up for whats called Mini Manza which is mainly for children under the age of 5, although I meet with them (the mums) to socialise, my 2 girls are 8 and 11 but are currently on school holidays. We live in Mont Kiara too. On Monday 13 Aug we are meeting at Kids E world in Gardens Mall at 10am, you are most welcome to join us, unfortunately the next 2 Mondays are out for me as I'll be heading to Singapore for the last 2 weeks of school holidays so won't be around. Feel free to contact me once you are here or email me if you have any other questions. Karen 0176210599 [email protected]


----------



## ruby_tuesday (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Karen,
Thank you for replying and for the offer of meeting. I'll drop you an email later this week to arrange.


----------

